# Oaked blackberry wine?



## infinitenexus (May 15, 2011)

Has anyone ever tossed some oak chips in a batch of blackberry wine? If so, how was it?


----------



## Julie (May 15, 2011)

infinitenexus said:


> Has anyone ever tossed some oak chips in a batch of blackberry wine? If so, how was it?



Yes and it is awesome. I use Hungarian oak cubes for 6 weeks. The oak seems to smooth the wine out and gives it a slight vanilla taste.


----------



## infinitenexus (May 15, 2011)

Sounds great. I just bought a bunch of french oak cubes, and I'm pretty excited to start my batch of blackberry. Thank you!


----------



## Julie (May 15, 2011)

infinitenexus said:


> Sounds great. I just bought a bunch of french oak cubes, and I'm pretty excited to start my batch of blackberry. Thank you!



You will not regret adding the oak.


----------



## Wiz (May 15, 2011)

Oak makes a blackberry wine.


----------



## Luc (May 17, 2011)

The only wines I ever oak are elderberry, blackberry and plums.

They really take oak well.

Put the oak in your secondary while aging and taste regularly.

The trick is to overoak it more as your taste requieres because the oak flavor will mellow out in the long run.

Luc


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (May 17, 2011)

Is it too late to throw some oak in my 5 gallons of blackberry? Its been stabilized, backsweetened and aging about 2 months already.


----------



## Julie (May 17, 2011)

roadwarriorsvt said:


> Is it too late to throw some oak in my 5 gallons of blackberry? Its been stabilized, backsweetened and aging about 2 months already.



no you can oak it if you are planning to continue aging it.


----------



## closetwine (May 17, 2011)

I tied some and agree with everyone... Defin. a good Idea! I vanilla'd some and another guy oaked his. Both were good, but his seemed to have more depth.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (May 18, 2011)

Thanks J. Off to the LHBS I go!


----------

